# GTO 69' Automatic transmission problem.



## waernes (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello,

I got a issue with my 69' GTO today on the Highway.
While driving around 60-70 mph i had to break a bit and then it shifted down and i lost 2nd gear.

Tranny still shifts like normal.

2nd gear behaves just like neutral.

1st gear works fine, no slipping, no strange noise, nothing different than before.

I have checked oil level and the vacuum hose

TH400


Anyone familiar with this issue?


----------



## waernes (Jun 26, 2014)

Never mind, i sold this combo and got myself a 455 500bhp with a 700r4 tranny instead.


----------

